# Noisy Omnistep



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Just had to make an early return from our planned 6 week sojourn in France/Andorra/Spain due to the illness of my 91 year old Mother-in Law, sadly she died last Tuesday. Cost around £100 for the wife to fly home from Lourdes and about £30 for me on the train to change the ticket but no problems otherwise. Just hoping the travel insurance will pay up!

Our 2005 Bessacarr is fitted with a 2-step Omnistep. It works fine but over the past year or so it has developed a loud 'clunk' when reaching the ends of travel on both lowering and raising. Does anyone know if there are any rubber endstops or similar that may have worn? I can't see any on the picture on the Omnistep website but this is a picture of a fully assembled step and not an exploded diagram. If there are no proper rubber buffers has anyone cured the clunks by a home modification?

Alan


----------

